

LLVM 2.9 Released - DrJokepu
http://llvm.org/releases/2.9/docs/ReleaseNotes.html

======
cdavid
Does anyone have experience with using the C API from clang ? Does it improve
from former versions (doc, stability)

I would really like to get a reliable C header parser for code generation, and
gccxml is just damn awful to use.

~~~
eliben
I'm curious - why do you need the C API? Do you plan to call it from some
dynamic language?

That said, the C API of clang should be very usable, and they even have
working Python bindings for it AFAIK

~~~
cdavid
For the C rationale: yes, I want to use clang to generate cython interface
files from pxd (I have an horrible hack using gccxml ATM:
<https://github.com/cournape/cython-codegen>), and I would prefer writing the
tool in python from ctypes.

Do you have any experience with the C API ? Last time I checked (clang 2.7 ?),
there was little to no documentation, and the few clang tutorials with C++
were out of date.

~~~
eliben
Personally I have no experience. But I'm routinely monitoring the clang
development mailing list and sometimes discussions of the C API surface and it
appears it's active and supposed to be operational.

------
ig1
Flagged. Not likely to be of interested to non-LLVM users, LLVM users can
subscribe to the LLVM announcement mailing list if they want release updates.

What's the value to the HN community?

~~~
random42
_Hacker News Guidelines

What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity._

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

This article is "On Topic", IMO, as per the guidelines.

~~~
radq
Also in the guidelines,

> Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
> for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going
> to its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this;
> there is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also
> comment that you did.

~~~
ig1
I'm aware of that and I consciously chose to ignore it.

I felt it would be inappropriate for me to flag it without publicly saying I
was doing so, as I know other people might disagree and stating that I was
flagging it would allow for a discussion as to whether the link is on-topic or
not.

If somethings wildly off-topic or just spam I'd flag it without commenting,
but I think if something is borderline off-topic it's something that deserved
to be discussed.

